# Fusion core lighting wire routing question



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

I have henrys fusion core lighting unit for me Moebius jupiter 2, and it is simply OUTSTANDING !! I want to mount the switch outside & in a way it is hidden but also easy to get at without removing the top hull. Did anyone cut any access holes in the pod bay area or out the rear landing leg ? I am looking for a couple of pictures that would show the cleanest method of mounting the switch, thank you in advance !
Bert


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

bert model maker said:


> I have henrys fusion core lighting unit for me Moebius jupiter 2, and it is simply OUTSTANDING !! I want to mount the switch outside & in a way it is hidden but also easy to get at without removing the top hull. Did anyone cut any access holes in the pod bay area or out the rear landing leg ? I am looking for a couple of pictures that would show the cleanest method of mounting the switch, thank you in advance !
> Bert


I put the switches for the lights and power core in the landing gear wells, since I left the top hull loose on my Jupiter 2 the switches are accessible for servicing or replacement if necessary but it is not necessary to remove the top hull to turn on the lights.

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/medium/100_0935.JPG

One of the switches can be seen in this view of the landing gear well.

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_09272.JPG


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

ditto.
I ran switch wires up to the inside side wall of a landing leg to work my core lights


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Hey Bert!

On my builds, I opened up the Space Pod hatch on the lower hull.
I made them(actually just one side), open and close.

That way I can display it either in Flight mode or with the gear down:thumbsup:


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Thanks Guys, i wanted to see which way would be best to get to but also out of site. I like your ideas. beatlePaul, i see you made a channel inside the hole to slide the cover, did you use a magnet to make it slide open & closed ?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

bert model maker said:


> Thanks Guys, i wanted to see which way would be best to get to but also out of site. I like your ideas. beatlePaul, i see you made a channel inside the hole to slide the cover, did you use a magnet to make it slide open & closed ?


 
You could use a magnet Bert, However, I didn't feel it was needed.:thumbsup:
I cosidered several things when I did it.

I wanted everything that the Moebius kit had to offer, It's easier to transport with the gear up, store etc..:thumbsup:


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

mark, did you fix it so your gear can change quickly from inflight to landed ?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

bert model maker said:


> mark, did you fix it so your gear can change quickly from inflight to landed ?


Currently, my landing gear can be"snapped"up, then replaced with the covers for an In Flight/launch/crashed mode.

Eventually,Ill have it so it can be manually retracked.
However I am very happy how it's displayed at this time and am in no rush to work on it again:thumbsup:


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

great picture !


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Someone posted a picture somewhere, showing one of the radar hatches on the top of the upper hull (maybe the one at the port side) to embed a switch. He open the little hatch with a magnet. It's an excellent idea. I don't understand why I didn't downloaded the picture.


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

Fernando Mureb said:


> Someone posted a picture somewhere, showing one of the radar hatches on the top of the upper hull (maybe the one at the port side) to embed a switch. He open the little hatch with a magnet. It's an excellent idea. I don't understand why I didn't downloaded the picture.


That sounds like either Tim Nolan or Ken Lee.


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

beatlepaul said:


> Currently, my landing gear can be"snapped"up, then replaced with the covers for an In Flight/launch/crashed mode.
> 
> Eventually,Ill have it so it can be manually retracked.
> However I am very happy how it's displayed at this time and am in no rush to work on it again:thumbsup:


Even after all this time since it was completed, this is truly one magnificent build!


----------

